
Beginner Board Games for Adults for 2019 - Tomte
https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/board-games-for-adults/
======
tstrimple
I own all of these games except patchwork, and they are always the games I
lean towards when playing board games with people who have only ever
experienced games like Monopoly or Risk. They all provide gentle introductions
to newer style game mechanics which the more complicated games tend to have in
some form.

The only game I'd add to their list Azul. It is beginner friendly, but has
come out more and more often when we play board games. It's just so easy to
setup and get into and it provides enough strategic depth to keep the game
play interesting without it bogging down with minutia which, while sometimes
enjoyable, leads to more mental fatigue. This game just flows round after
round.

